# DUPLI COLOR VINYL PAINT



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

HAS ANYONE USED DUPLI COLOR VINYL PAINT BEFORE


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

I have. Used it on a leather steering wheel on my daily driver 94 Caprice. I bought an Impala SS wheel, degreased with goo gone then brake cleaner, then sanded lightly with 320 grit, cleaned, then shot several light mist coats. Looks factory, and is holding up well.


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Mar 1 2011, 06:11 PM~19992295
> *I have.  Used it on a leather steering wheel on my daily driver 94 Caprice.  I bought an Impala SS wheel, degreased with goo gone then brake cleaner, then sanded lightly with 320 grit, cleaned, then shot several light mist coats.  Looks factory, and is holding up well.
> *


COOL GOOD LOOKIN JUST BOUGHT SOME WANT TO TRY IT ON INTERIOR PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

It works pretty good, make sure u PREP!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

sem is the better one


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM+Mar 1 2011, 09:32 PM~19994499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF THIS DOESNT HOLD ON WILL GO WITH SEM ,THEY ALSO HAVE MORE COLOR CHOICES


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

DID A COUPLE OF PARTS ,VERY HAPPY WITH RESULTS ,IT WAS THE EXACT COLOR I WANTED :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Joe_@Mar 2 2011, 06:14 PM~20000288
> *DID A COUPLE OF PARTS ,VERY HAPPY WITH RESULTS ,IT WAS THE EXACT COLOR I WANTED  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Mar 2 2011, 08:48 PM~20002780
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

HERE IS HOW THEY CAME OUT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good, I did the same but with color matched elastomer paint from the jobber store.


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 3 2011, 03:53 PM~20008948
> *looks good, I did the same but with color matched elastomer paint from the jobber store.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Joe_@Mar 3 2011, 02:30 PM~20008375
> *HERE IS HOW THEY CAME OUT
> 
> 
> ...



Very clean look :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 3 2011, 07:53 PM~20008948
> *looks good, I did the same but with color matched elastomer paint from the jobber store.
> *



WTF is the JOBBER STOERE???? :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 6 2011, 02:41 AM~20025603
> *WTF is the JOBBER STOERE???? :happysad:
> *


paint/ autobody supply store :uh: newb :uh: 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 5 2011, 10:41 PM~20025603
> *WTF is the JOBBER STOERE???? :happysad:
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING, GOOD THING I DIDNT ASK CAUSE KAKALAK WHOULD OF CALLED ME A NEWB TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Joe_@Mar 7 2011, 09:32 AM~20033467
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING, GOOD THING I DIDNT ASK CAUSE KAKALAK WHOULD OF CALLED ME A NEWB TOO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Well in that case, NEWB.... It's the MAN STORE..


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

am lookin for some interior paint too
is this the thing?
need to paint the plastics,vinyl,and even some leather and cloth?


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Mar 10 2011, 04:02 PM~20061711
> *am lookin for some interior paint too
> is this the thing?
> need to paint the plastics,vinyl,and even some leather and cloth?
> *


YES SIR ,YOU CAN PICK IT UP AT AN AUTO PART STORE


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 10 2011, 03:54 PM~20061659
> *Well in that case, NEWB....  It's the MAN STORE..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

What up joe :wave: What's the paint code # you used on that??


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Mar 10 2011, 07:15 PM~20063177
> *What up joe  :wave: What's the paint code # you used on that??
> *


dupli color gray I will get you the code tomorrow when i go to the garage


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Mar 10 2011, 07:15 PM~20063177
> *What up joe  :wave: What's the paint code # you used on that??
> *


#HVP103 OR HVP109 both are gray just a different shade I used the HVP103 ,you should go to a kragens to see the colors yourself to pick out the right one :thumbsup:


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

here u go bro im redoing my whole interior with that paint and man shit looks good


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Mar 10 2011, 07:15 PM~20063177
> *What up joe  :wave: What's the paint code # you used on that??
> *


SORRY BRO WRONG # I USED THE 109 ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Mar 11 2011, 08:09 PM~20071847
> *here u go bro im redoing my whole interior with that paint and man shit looks good
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN HOME BOY , ARE U DOING THE SEATS TO ,CAUSE I DID MINE AND SHIT LOOKS GOOD ALSO :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Joe_@Mar 10 2011, 11:13 PM~20063160
> *  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 13 2011, 01:55 PM~20082067
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

So...No adhesion promoter? and it still lasts.... I LIKE IT... Cant wait to gut the Lac...


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 13 2011, 08:01 PM~20084625
> *So...No adhesion promoter? and it still lasts....  I LIKE IT... Cant wait to gut the Lac...
> *


clean everything with dish soap,rinse good ,dry and paint ..... good luck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Joe_@Mar 12 2011, 06:12 AM~20074021
> *SORRY BRO WRONG # I USED THE 109 ONE  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks joe..You got pictures of your interior??? :biggrin: (seats)


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Mar 14 2011, 08:44 PM~20093265
> *Thanks joe..You got pictures of your interior??? :biggrin: (seats)
> *


ill take some today


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

I need to try this my interior is in good shape just a little faded in parts,i like the original look in my cutty


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Joe_@Mar 12 2011, 08:13 AM~20074028
> *LOOKS CLEAN HOME BOY  , ARE U DOING THE SEATS TO ,CAUSE I DID MINE AND SHIT LOOKS GOOD ALSO :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i am i bought bucket seats i painted the leather sides n back black n kept the cloth burgandy check it out


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Mar 15 2011, 08:24 AM~20095782
> *yeah i am i bought bucket seats i painted the leather sides n back black n kept the cloth burgandy check it out
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 15 2011, 02:27 PM~20096920
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



HELL YEAH.. I like those.. Looks good..


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

HERE YOU GO MARCO ,DID THE DASH AND BACK SEATS


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Mar 15 2011, 07:24 AM~20095782
> *yeah i am i bought bucket seats i painted the leather sides n back black n kept the cloth burgandy check it out
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE ,SHIT WORKS GOOD HUH


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Mar 15 2011, 06:37 AM~20095484
> *I need to try this my interior is in good shape just a little faded in parts,i like the original look in my cutty
> *


IT WORKS HOMIE TRY IT IF YOU DONT LIKE IT YOU ONLY SPENT A FEW BUCKS ON SOME PAINT AND YOUR INTERIOR WAS ALREADY FADED SO YOU REALLY DONT LOSE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

hey bro you have to degrease everything and sand them or you just spray the dupli color like that i need to paint my door panels gray


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1FIRME92_@Mar 16 2011, 04:12 PM~20107805
> *hey bro you have to degrease everything and sand them or you just spray the dupli color like that  i need to paint my door panels gray
> *


IF THEY ARE VINYL OR PLASTIC JUST CLEAN WITH DISH SOAP,RINSE,DRY AND PAINT


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

Cool thanks I start this weekend


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1FIRME92_@Mar 16 2011, 06:54 PM~20109179
> *Cool thanks I start this weekend
> *


LET US KNOW HOW IT COMES OUT ,GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Joe_@Mar 15 2011, 08:14 PM~20101087
> *IT WORKS HOMIE TRY IT IF YOU DONT LIKE IT YOU ONLY SPENT A FEW BUCKS ON SOME PAINT AND YOUR INTERIOR WAS ALREADY FADED SO YOU REALLY DONT LOSE  :biggrin:
> *


Did some pieces last nite came out good,i will try and post pics soon


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Mar 17 2011, 03:16 AM~20111866
> *Did  some pieces last nite came out good,i will try and post pics soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Joe_@Mar 15 2011, 07:10 PM~20101028
> *HERE YOU GO MARCO ,DID THE DASH AND BACK SEATS
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks joe :thumbsup:. They came out really good.Like new :yes:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Duplicolor is pretty good, got to p/u my duplicolor so I can do my seats :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Mar 18 2011, 10:08 PM~20126496
> *Thanks joe :thumbsup:. They came out really good.Like new :yes:
> *


THANKS BRO, HIT ME UP ANYTIME WHEN YOU READY TO DO YOURS


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Joe_@Mar 15 2011, 09:11 PM~20101043
> *NICE WORK HOMIE ,SHIT WORKS GOOD HUH
> *


thanks bro a lil something something lol...u know how to remove a g body dash or is it better to paint it in the car


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Mar 21 2011, 06:32 AM~20141120
> *thanks bro a lil something something lol...u know how to remove a g body dash or is it better to paint it in the car
> *


MINE WAS REALLY HARD TO GET OUT SO I LEFT IT ,TAPED UP EVERYTHING AND PAINTED


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

how u think it would go to go from dark to light in terms of seats? ok for leather? or JUST vinyl?


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Mar 25 2011, 10:30 PM~20183659
> *how u think it would go to go from dark to light in terms of seats? ok for leather? or JUST vinyl?
> *


MY PARTS WERE DARK GREY ,I DID IT LIGHT GREY NO PROB ,MY SEATS ARE LEATHER NO PROB TOO


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

you think the dupli will crack on the seats since they are high traffic?

here's how my seats look now [the driver's seat is the worst]

and if you think it'll work, how should i prep? dish soap?!!


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

THE STUFF YOU ARE SPAYING HAS TO BE IN GOOD SHAPE ,IF U SPRAY THAT IT WILL LOOK THE SAME ONLY A DIFFERENT COLOR,MY FRONT SEATS ARE CRACKED TOO SO IM REDOING THEM .BUT U CAN TRY IT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

this?


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

YES SIR


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

DONT WORK FOR SHIT ON FABRIC THOUGH


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

cool, thanks 84Joe.


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Mar 26 2011, 08:02 PM~20189318
> *cool, thanks 84Joe.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

hey joe, let us know a little later on how it wears in... i wonder if over time it would rub off or wear down where you sit. especially for us heavier guys


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Mar 27 2011, 08:23 PM~20197391
> *hey joe, let us know a little later on how it wears in... i wonder if over time it would rub off or wear down where you sit. especially for us heavier guys
> *


I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT AND IM REPLACING THE FRONT SEATS WITH NEW MATERIAL :biggrin:


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

damnit i really wanted to know how it would have turned out!


----------

